# Nfl



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2015)

My two teams got the *W* yesterday!! :sentimental:
.

.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep. Another, not so happy, Giants fan here. At least all my Florida college teams won, and Syracuse.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 14, 2015)

My Arizona Cardinals destroyed New Orleans Saints 31-19.


----------



## ~Lenore (Sep 14, 2015)

*Ken, I am sorry I did not see this thread!  
I posted a new NFL thread up above. *


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm sure Ken knows there was no intent to duplicate his post Lenore.  We all love our football though, eh?


----------



## ~Lenore (Sep 14, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> My Arizona Cardinals destroyed New Orleans Saints 31-19.
> 
> View attachment 21446



*They sure did!  New Orleans looked awful.

The Cardinals looked very good.
*


----------

